
Bribery, gay porn, and copyright trolls: Marc Randazza (2015) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/how-copyright-lawyer-marc-randazza-got-famous-lost-friends-and-went-broke/
======
Tomte
If you ask yourself where you've heard that name; Marc Randazza is a friend of
Popehat's and writes sometines in his blog.

